# Catching Sand Fleas



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I've read the awesome sticky on the boards about sand fleas, but would like to know just how challenging sand fleas are to catch. Do y'all catch them everytime you go out? Are there times you can't find any? How many do y'all usually catch at a time?


----------



## TNKILLERS (May 11, 2011)

GoVols said:


> I've read the awesome sticky on the boards about sand fleas, but would like to know just how challenging sand fleas are to catch. Do y'all catch them everytime you go out? Are there times you can't find any? How many do y'all usually catch at a time?


I have been pretty lucky in the past. All I do is get just were the waves churn in about a little over ankle deep and as the water goes up I shove a small net in the sand and as the water goes back out I'll wiggle it around a bit until the water calms for a second then pull it out. Usually takes a minute to find a spot but once you do you should have no problem finding a colony. If you have kids thats the best way...They'll find them while you fish.:thumbup:


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Look for where the there's a wash. They tend to congregate where the food is. The little rivers that form where a tidal pool empties is always a good bet. If it's a weak surf day, you just have to poke around til you find em in the lower spots between the higher spots in the surf zone. From about April on I don't have much trouble finding fleas....but I use a sand flea rake. They're expensive for what they are but they let you spend more time fishing.

TNKILLERS is right, offer a prize per sand fleas and your kids will keep you baited up.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

http://fishingdestinguide.com/baitSANDFLEAS.html


----------

